# Sticky  My experience with Cyrex Labs Array 4 Gluten Test



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello All!

*Here are my test results!*

I just wanted to share a story. To some maybe this will be encouraging, and to others they likely will not care due to what a test like this will mean.

Basically things have been well here, my functional health care doc is amazing, all of my numbers are getting better, and right now he is attacking gut issues with my good bacteria levels being wonky and way off. (if you have health issues work with a healthcare professional that can help with gut issues as most disease begins in the gut!)

He started me on the auto-immune protocol a few months ago. Basically the concept is to cut everything a minimum of 30 days then slowly introduce foods and see how you do. So to make it quick, I was eating meat, veg, and of course good fats like cultured ghee and so on. No dairy, eggs or grains of any kind. I even had to cut nightshades- peppers (I eat habanera on every dish), tomatoes and potatoes. I was feeling on top of the world!!!! I normally go to the chiro weekly, my L5/hip/lower back goes out easily especially lifting my wife 80 times a day. However I did not see him for 4.5 weeks. That is a record over the last 1.7 years. WOW. I even ended up going just because I thought- hey, why not make sure all is OK. I was great. Overall I felt amazing and was getting better, My wife sees the same guy, he decided now was the time to have her do the Array 4 - Gluten-Associated Cross-Reactive Foods and Foods Sensitivity test with Cyrex Labs. So the thought was that I might as well do it too. This throws a kink in the auto immune protocol because you should go slowly introducing foods.

Keep in mind that the only foods that I list below that I was eating during the auto immune protocol was tapioca in my protein powder.

We decided to introduce the following foods to test for:

Eggs, dairy (in the form of raw grass fed A2 cheese, grass fed butter and grass fed whey protein powder), coffee (yuck), quinoa, white basmati rice, chocolate, sesame, buckwheat, potatoes and tapioca. We did not do corn, as it is now 94% all GMO, so even organic you might as well hang it up with cross pollination, not to mention when I used to eat sprouted corn tortillas I would get stuffy and my allergies would flare. The procedure is that we eat the foods at least 3 times a week for 3 weeks. Then wait a week and then test. There are other foods on the list like millet, teff, etc. that we did not even choose to eat.

We were both miserable while eating these foods. Within a few days my hips started to give me severe pain and went out constantly to the point I technically needed a chiro every few days. My light allergies became intense, I had a mild headache (I never get real headaches ever), I got a fairly decent constant sore throat that never went away until 2 weeks or so after finishing eating these foods, I was blowing my nose all the time, and generally was beyond tired and drained. I will say I as truly miserable. My sleep was bad as well as my energy, but it was worth it! Now I will know what I react to.

I wondered which food or foods from that list were doing that to me. A doctor realized that many people were gluten free and not getting better. Why? Many people go gluten free and still eat dairy, eggs, and all of the non-gluten containing grains but still have health issues. Typically a leaky gut also called intestinal permeability allows these foods to enter the bloodstream before they are fully broken down causing the immune system to rightly tag the antigen. (And you may not even present with common gut or digestive symptoms. I didn't.) If you become sensitive to gluten, it's possible to become sensitive to these other foods as well. It's something called "molecular mimicry" when it causes a cross reaction in the immune system. Basically what happens is your body reads the part of the protein molecule in those foods as if it were wheat/gluten since it looks so similar to gluten. There are also tissues in the body that can get tagged as foreign because these tissues have such a similar protein structure as the gluten and the other foods causing antigens. The thyroid is a common one but many areas can be marked for destruction, hence "molecular mimicry". The immune system is intelligent, not going haywire as some assume. The genius doctor from Cyrex Labs figured this out. This test and everything he has done will likely win him a Noble Prize. So if you think gluten free is doing it for you, likely it is not.

Excellent write here: http://www.thepaleomom.com/2013/03/gluten-cross-reactivity-update-how-your-body-can-still-think-youre-eating-gluten-even-after-giving-it-up.html

Keep in mind that I have not had wheat in over 2.5 years.

The results, you can see here.

I can only have Coffee and Tapioca! WOW. Shocking! (I don't count corn or oats since I didn't even eat those foods so cannot know if they are truly okay.) I still showed allergy to many foods I didn't even eat and haven't eaten for years! Oh yea, you will see wheat listed, I did not eat any and I tested off the charts for it. Like I said I have not eaten any in 2.5 years. This is an autoimmune reaction; this has serious implications for health. (My wife's test is not back yet so I can't comment yet on hers.)

I just want to say, we were eating pure, all organic foods and I even soaked and sprouted the quinoa and I was miserable. Just because you may be gluten free or eating real foods does not mean you are OK! That's the point and beauty of this test. I could care less if I ever get these foods again. My guts can heal and maybe in a few years I will test for potato and white rice but I am done with the other foods forever. If healthy foods can do this than imagine what foods that are not healthy can do to you. I will say, and some may not like this, you have a choice in what you eat. I can either feel well and skip these foods or feel like dirt and eat them. Keep in mind that now my thyroid is healing, and I'm causing no more inflammation and autoimmune reactions to foods in my body. I just thought I would share.

Take care all J

Kevin


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow - that is amazing! Gluten causes me problems, so this is something I will definitely learn more about.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

Me also, have not had wheat is so many years, any gluten for that matter. However since I have been eating potato, etc my body thinks it's gluten so it's reacting as if it were. So thankful for this test!



ifthespiritmovesme said:


> Wow - that is amazing! Gluten causes me problems, so this is something I will definitely learn more about.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I like what you say. And it is true. It is wonderful that you and the wife were able to have these labs done.

A thought occurred while reading through your report that perhaps some of the things that you are allergic to may be from grain-fed sources such as egg and dairy?

They have messed with the genetics of our food so badly that it is very very hard to find things that have not been tampered with.

As the saying goes, "Eat to live; not live to eat!" Wise words!

I sure appreciate your sharing this with all of us.

Thank you soooooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## indigo (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this.

I am in the early stages of Graves' eye disease and desperately trying to calm my immune system to save my eyes and hopefully get off steroids. Your post was news to me! I am seeing a Functional Medicine doctor tomorrow and will ask about this. I had already eliminated many but not all of these things from my diet. At this point I am willing to do anything. Thanks again for your post.


----------



## Tori (Dec 13, 2016)

puritanize said:


> Hello All!
> 
> *Here are my test results!*
> 
> ...





puritanize said:


> Hello All!
> 
> *Here are my test results!*
> 
> ...





puritanize said:


> Hello All!
> 
> *Here are my test results!*
> 
> ...


Kevin, I realized you had this test done 2 years ago, but can you tell me about how much this cost. I too went GF 3 years ago and it helped my thyroid so much. Then last year I ate something- my guess it was Brewers yeast at my mom's home, and it made me so ill. I need to do this test- thank you for posting. When I get it done I too will post my results.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello 

Here are the current costs.

Array 3 - Wheat/Gluten Proteome Reactivity & Autoimmunity $325.00
Array 4 - Gluten-Associated Cross-Reactive Foods and Foods Sensitivity $225.00
Array 10 - Multiple Food Immune Reactivity Screen $580.00
Array 10-90 - Multiple Food Immune Reactivity Screen $339.00 has fewer of the foods than regular array 10

I did not do the wheat. ZERO point considering it's dead to the body, toxic, a serious allergen to most and for folks with thyroid problems it's a game changer. Howewer the Array 4 does test wheat some just in case.

I did the Array 4 and wow I was red on all gluten free grains. I was miserable the 3 weeks eating these foods. UGH. I was glad when the test period was over that was for sure.

I do want to re-test but the Array 10 is $580 

I may in 6 months after a few things are complete I am doing now. My TSH levels are 100% in functional range now and many other numbers improving as well so what a game changer diet is 

So very thankful for my functional care doc and my wife for continuing her research and stuff as well.



Tori said:


> Kevin, I realized you had this test done 2 years ago, but can you tell me about how much this cost. I too went GF 3 years ago and it helped my thyroid so much. Then last year I ate something- my guess it was Brewers yeast at my mom's home, and it made me so ill. I need to do this test- thank you for posting. When I get it done I too will post my results.
> 
> I don't know why it posted 3 times about what Kevin stated, I tried to clean it up a bit.


----------



## Tori (Dec 13, 2016)

Kevin, your giving me hope- Thank you so much !!!

Maybe I will forget about my bills this month  since I know I have been eating most of these foods and get tested now, then I can start eating correctly. Years ago I would eat mostly fruit and vegs and meat and that was it, I felt great then. I always wondered about bread, but I was like most Americans- they tell us to eat it that it is good for us....((sigh)).

My cousin sent this information to me, I thought it made some sense.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/09/14/glyphosate-celiac-disease-connection.aspx


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

I sure was shocked at how red mine came out. Could have cared less about the grains though like rice. But the veg UGH. Even the functional care doc was like you are to restricted at the same time had to be.

That does make sense for sure. If you want the truth and deep info on it get the datis kharrazian thyroid book. Actually his new brain book covers it all. He worked with Cyrex on that test. #$5 and 6. https://drknews.com/10-reasons-hashimotos-patients-dont-get-better/

Hope it goes well, keep me posted


----------



## GemGem (Mar 29, 2017)

Very interesting topic for sure. I know I do not suit dairy. I am vegan for the past six months but vegetarian my whole life, I did not implement it strictly enough (e.g ate things with butter in ingredients which may have had animal fats) for most of that time.

Since becoming vegan I have felt a lot better, though I have recently become quite ill, likely due to thyroid issues which I posted about in the newbie forum.

I know I have issues with wheat. I have chrons and any pulses send me into a fast bad reaction. So I already know those are off limits, it's such a shame because I love dahl and lentils seem to be to be poison to me.

I would find it super beneficial to find out what foods are causing the worst reactions. I have heard mixed reviews about the food allergy testing though, some say it's woo because what it is measuring is inaccurate. So I have to do some more research. Also I'm in the uk so need to find places here which are reliable.


----------

